# BMW Z3 Speeding...



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

A Banbury senior citizen drove his brand new BMW Z3 convertible out of
the car dealership. Taking off down the motorway, he floored it to
90 mph, enjoying the wind blowing through his grey hair 'Amazing!' he
thought as he flew down the M40, enjoying pushing the pedal to the
metal even more.

Looking in his rear view mirror, he saw a police car behind him, blue
lights flashing and siren blaring. 'I can get away from him - no
problem!' thought the elderly nutcase as he floored it to 110mph, then
120, then 130mph. Suddenly, he thought, 'What on earth am I doing? I'm
too old for this nonsense!'

So he pulled over to the side of the road and waited for the police
car to catch up with him. Pulling in behind him, the police officer
walked up to the driver's side of the BMW, looked at his watch and
said, 'Sir, my shift ends in 10 minutes. Today is Friday and I'm
taking off for the weekend. If you can give me a reason why you were
speeding that I've never heard before, I'll let you go.'

The man, looked very seriously at the policeman, and replied, 'Years
ago, my wife ran off with a policeman. I thought you were bringing her
back.'

'Have a good day, Sir,' said the policeman'


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

:roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

The old ones are the best :lol:


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Worth a try  :roll:


----------



## jamal (Nov 16, 2007)

[smiley=stop.gif]


----------

